# Binky Free Titan....



## kaosu (Nov 26, 2013)

..I regret to inform everyone, Titan passed away from unknown reasons last night. 

His vet check was good just a few days ago when he was shaved,..I checked on him yesterday in the morning before work to make sure his water bottle had not froze, it was fine. Fed him again when i came home. 

This morning I found him unmoving in the corner of his cage...he was gone. I am so upset right now, I had to leave him and go to work. 

I have no idea what could of done this.....he was fine and now he is gone..only about 3 years old ..I am just at a loss. 







http://www.rabbitsonline.net/f18/titan-73075/

Binky Free Titan!!....you were just to amazing of a bunny to stick around for to long. 

I cried tonight when we wrapped him up...preparing him to go to my mothers in the morning to be buried with out other beloved pets we have lost over the years. 

thank you everyone on this forum..for being with me threw everything in the short time I had this amazing bunny,...he was truly amazing and will never...ever be replaced in my heart. 

I may still lurk on the site from time to time..but it will be a while before I think of another bunny in my life. 

Again..thank you everyone.


----------



## annabelle00 (Nov 26, 2013)

Very sorry for your loss! It really sucks when it is so sudden :rip: Binky free Titan!


----------



## zombiesue (Nov 27, 2013)

Bye Bye, Titan. You will be missed =(


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Nov 28, 2013)

We're so sorry for your loss. Our last one posted here was Beth and she was only 7, but looked as old as Molly who is 15--ya just never know.:bunnyangel:


----------



## JBun (Nov 28, 2013)

I'm just so upset reading about Titan passing. I loved hearing about him and his adventures with your dog. He seemed like such a wonderful cute fluffy rabbit, that was so full of character. I'll really miss hearing about him.


----------



## Ilovemyrabbit (Nov 29, 2013)

I am so sad to read this.  I saw it on your blog today and I was so shocked. He was such an adorable little guy. He'll never be forgotten. Binky free Titan!


----------



## Kipcha (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm very sorry for your loss  
It's a very hard thing to go through, especially when it happens so suddenly.


----------



## Chrisdoc (Nov 30, 2013)

Likewise, I am just gutted that he´s gone. I had a good little cry last night when I saw it on your blog, it was just totally unexpected. 

I think there are some bunnies on here that just make life happier, I adored the video of Titan chasing your dog, he really was a very special little boy. Losing a beloved pet is such a blow and I hope that being able to look back at everything you achieved with him from that sad little bunny with all that matted hair to that wonderful coat of his and that massive personality will be of some comfort to you as your grieve. I love the idea of him resting alongside your other beloved pets. He will definitely not be forgotten on here. I read this some time ago but I feel that it is quite true:

Although it's difficult today to see beyond the sorrow, may looking back in memory help comfort you tomorrow.

Binky free Titan, you truly were a giant :angel:


----------



## kaosu (Dec 1, 2013)

Thank you everyone for your kind words. 
The last few days have been difficult..I cant even bring my self to go out to his hutch and clean it out yet.
My Husband has been great comfort as well as my other pets but losing him was so sudden I am still kinda in shock..I moved his food bag yesterday and started crying again. 

It hurt to bury him, ...the hole never seemed big enough ...so i kept digging until my hands hurt, I felt like i had to do one last thing for him. 

I miss him so much....so do all the cats and the dog, we all lost someone we loved. 

I just wish I knew why, .....wish there was something more I could of done for him. 

I will have to make my self go out and clean the hay out of his hutch and clean out his food bowls before winter really sets in, but that seems so final to me I cant even manage to go out to it. 

Titan really left a giant fuzzy bunny shape impression on my heart, one I will never forget. 

Im glad I have so many pics and videos of his short time with me. 

Again thank you everyone for all the kind words..I know in time the pain will be less.


----------

